# Infection? Mast cell tumor? WORRIED...



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I found a lump under Molly's chin last week. I immediately took her to the vet. The vet did a smear test, and said that she saw a slightly elevated amount of white cells on the slide but no cells that looked abnormal. She is treating it as an infection for now, giving me antiobiotics and a topical spray--she also told me to administer Benedryl 2-3 times/day (50mg.) I have a follow-up appt on Tuesday. She will then re-examine and determine if she needs to do a biopsy.

I'm worried, though--it doesn't look any better, and in fact looks worse to me. It seems bigger. It is a 1/4" raised, perfectly round bump--about the size of a dime. She has been trying to itch it, but she is wearing an E-collar, so she can't. I'm very concerned after surfing the web trying to find info.

I will try to get her in tomorrow rather than wait another day. I'm sick to my stomach with worry. Does anyone have any experience/info? Molly is very young--only 22 months old.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Try not to worry so much, it is probably just an infection. Your dog has age on her side, although it is possible to have cancer at her age, it is rare.

Infections do sometimes look worst, before they get better, and sometimes they will even burst.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

At her age, my first thought would be a histiocytoma (benign growth that goes away on it's own after a few weeks). But if the exfoliative cytology didn't confirm that, it would be a good idea to have the growth rechecked/possibly removed if it's not going away.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know telling you not to worry won't do a speck of good. We who love our dogs like our kids just can't help but worry all the time, and with goldens, we seem to alwasy worry about cancer.

my Honey had a MCT removed 3 years ago from rear leg. Previously she had had a lump on herchest wherelowes ribsjoin. My vet was sure it was not a cancer, but was not in a good placesince she tens to lay"froggy doggy" on her chest with rear legs spared. It was nothing.

the place on her leg was odd. It was like a small blister of fleshcolored balloon about half ffull of liquid, or that wa the apperance. My vet was not worried, but decided to remove it anyway. and when he removed it, he found it was "very ugly" underneath (his words.) He sent it off and it came back grade 2 MCT no clean edges. So he had to go in and remove a much larger area. this time the report came bacl clean edges.

This was 3 years ago next month and she was closing in on 8 years of age. She has been on benadryl daily ever since and it never returned on her leg. She had developed 2 lumpsand i he them checked every few months (he draws outcellsand then checks them andso far no cancer cells have been found.

She is now almost 11 and looks and acts like a puppy. We keep a close wach on those other 2 lumps, feed her grainless (however due to a kidney issue, she was on Science Diet KD for 2 months) and give her benadryl daily. That is all we can do.

Here is hoping it is jus a fatty lui have had lumps checked and removed on dogs and that one on Honey's leg was the first that was cancer. All the others just fatty lumps.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I was hoping that this growth would subside, but it hasn't. In fact, it's gotten larger (it's now about the size of a nickel and about 1/4" raised.) Molly was at the vet yesterday for another re-check after having finished a course of antibiotics, daily Benedryl, and a topical spray. Although the vet is still optimistic that it is a histiocytoma, she will be removing the growth, along with an area of tissue around it. The growth will be sent for biopsy. Poor Molly has surgery at 8am tomorrow morning. I am keeping my fingers crossed and praying that it IS indeed benign. I am hoping that her chin looks okay after the surgery--the growth is about halfway back under her chin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Miss Molly! How you goldens worry us. I am hoping your chin just has a benign yucky thing that will soon be forgotten.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending many thoughts and prayers for Miss Molly that it is benign.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way and hugs too.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

I think that most times, if it's a mast cell tumor, that's fairly easy to see under the microscope? So maybe that your vet didn't see it is a positive sign. There are all sorts of lumps and bumps that can occur. 

If it does turn out to be a MCT, do make sure that the pathology report states a mitotic index, which is an indication of how aggressive it is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope the surgery went well and Molly is soon to be home. Best wishes.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

The vet called a little while ago and said the surgery went well. They had to take a pretty big section from underneath her chin. The vet said she was very careful in how she sutured it, as she didn't want Molly to have a funny looking smile. I have a really great group of vets at my clinic. Every single one of them has at least one golden retriever. 

Now, it's just a waiting game. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and praying for benign results. I probably won't know anything until mid-week next week. That's a long time to wait...


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Like Sarah said it sounds like a histiocytoma. When I found Nelson's mast cell tumor last year it stayed the same size for a long time but then a histiocytoma popped up over night like a zit and just continued to grow like crazy. It was in the middle of his eyes. I thought it was another mass cell tumor but my vet said it looked different and then within a couple of days it just popped and left a little crater hole which is now long gone. Sending Power of the Paw Molly and hoping the results come back good.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I picked Molly up--she has quite a few sutures, as they took out a fairly large area. However, I must say that the vet did an amazing job. When I look at her straight on, I can't tell that she had a big chunk removed under her chin. Of course, when I look under her chin, it is sort of nasty--about a 3" long strip of sutures. Also, the area was shaved, so it looks icky. She seems to be acting fine otherwise. She is now laying by the screen door, letting the cool breeze circulate inside the cone.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Molly is home and doing well. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Praying you get good news from the vet. Give Molly a big hug from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenKids*

MyGoldenKids

So glad that Molly had the surgery and is home with you! I know she probably hates the "cone of shame," but it will protect her.
I will be praying for you and Molly.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly's recent surgery... I will say an extra prayer at church on Sunday, hoping u get good news...I can imagine how terrible the wait u will have....hugs for you..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad Molly came through everything ok. Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers that she heals quickly and it is benign.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

mygoldenkids said:


> I picked Molly up--she has quite a few sutures, as they took out a fairly large area. However, I must say that the vet did an amazing job. When I look at her straight on, I can't tell that she had a big chunk removed under her chin. Of course, when I look under her chin, it is sort of nasty--about a 3" long strip of sutures. Also, the area was shaved, so it looks icky. She seems to be acting fine otherwise. She is now laying by the screen door, letting the cool breeze circulate inside the cone.


I'm joining late, so please forgive me if I have missed something and thus say something stupid. I am so happy that Molly came through this well. 

Remember to control for pain. Goldens are notoriously stoic and she may not tell you much about pain, but it has a huge impact on her ability to heal. 

The vets that I trust and respect insist on very active pain management after surgery. If they don't, I don't want them near my fur-kids.

Hugs and prayers for Molly and for you,
Lucy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am glad she is home and doing well. Give her an ear rub for me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad she is home and recovering. Just wondering, are any of these lumps people are describing also known as lipomas?


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

YAY!!!! Molly is okay!!!! The vet just called and said the mass was benign. It wasn't a histiocytoma. She said that it was a bunch of cells--white and red blood cells--that had collected to form a strange lump. She couldn't give me a reason, but she said that goldens are definitely prone to lumps and bumps. I'm so relieved. Thanks, everyone, for all your kind words.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad to hear the GREAT news! Boy these pups of ours sure like to scare us!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy for you. I always love getting that same report for my Honey, especially since she had had a mat cell tumumor removed 3 years ago.


----------

